# Identity crisis,the spider not me!



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi , Can anyone identify this spider for me.I have several of these around my house in Western suburbs of melb. Doesnt seem to have a web, carries on like a wolfy but dont think it is .Have looked everywhere for the id. Bert Brunets book Spider watch has a picture on page 45 but doesnt identify it. Kind regards Cracks


----------



## Retic (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you have a pond ? It looks like a Water Spider but they aren't usually found far from a water source.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 9, 2007)

Cheiracanthium mordax


----------



## Vala (Dec 9, 2007)

How big is it?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 9, 2007)

I dont think its a water spider or a sac spider( _Cheiracanthium sp.)_
More than likely one of the many species of orb web spiders.


----------



## Vala (Dec 9, 2007)

The way it sits it looks like an orb weaver, but it could also be a type of wolf spider as well


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 9, 2007)

my initial thoughts were leaning to a type of wolf spider.
It is about the size of a fifty cent peice. Yes we do have a pond but it is different to the water spiders we have there. Always found on hard soil like a wolfy and quite aggressive as well.
We have plenty of master weavers and garden orbs but this is not one of them.
Not sure about the Cheiracanthium mordax as the legs arent semi translucent buff colour and head shape inc jaws different. This ones a real puzzler.:?


----------



## Retic (Dec 9, 2007)

Definitely not C.mordax or an Orb Weaver, COULD be a Wolf Spider but I keep going back to a type of Water Spider, not necessarily the one below.


----------



## norris (Dec 9, 2007)

It looks similar to the one in boas pic (especially the legs)


----------



## Brettix (Dec 9, 2007)

looks similar to this,Tibellus tenellus


----------



## norris (Dec 9, 2007)

Similar, but all of the legs are identical to each other on cracks spider (same length and shape) - much like boas spider.


----------



## nutta (Dec 9, 2007)

do you have bearded dragons if so they would make a good feed then and save some $$$ LOL


----------



## norris (Dec 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 9, 2007)

I just scrolled thru Uni of Qld spider gallery ,no good, also checked Lifeunseen.com and googled spider sites but still not convinced. The leg segments are similiar to Boas picture but the waterspiders legs flatten out to give the larger cross section to able water walking, this ones legs concave up from body like a jumping or running spider type. Still confused.:?
The photo doesnt show this as it did it will reacting to me poking it.


----------



## norris (Dec 9, 2007)

Take it to museum if you need closure. There are plenty of unidentified spiders around - maybe its new.


----------



## Nagraj (Dec 10, 2007)

There are over 140 'wolf spider' (Lycosidae) species in Australia and that is almost certainly one of them


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, does anyone know Bert Brunet or go to the uni of NSW, I was hoping i could email him with the picture as he would know what it is.


----------



## norris (Dec 11, 2007)

http://spiders.zacharoo.com/spidey11.html

Heres a spider (wolf spider) that is very similar.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Norris. Im now leaning more towards a species of Nursery web spider as an American site had very similar spiders on it. Still looking though.


----------



## dintony (Dec 16, 2007)

My Miss 6 says is it definately a "Key Hole Spider" because that is CLEARLY a key hole on it's back.


----------

